# "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

nachdem ich bei bissclips auf ein Erklärungsvideo zu unserem Angelgruß gestossen bin, habe ich mich mit einem Angelkumpel unterhalten, wie sich Angler in anderen Ländern grüßen.

England: tight lines
Spanien: buena pesca
Frankreich: bonne pêche

Italien, Holland, Norwegen, Dänemark, etc. wussten wir leider nicht. Wisst ihr da mehr?

Wenn man einmal im Ausland angeln geht, ist es doch viel schöner, wenn man den einheimischen Anglern in ihrer Sprache viel Erfolg und "Petri Heil" wünschen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Bobster (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Netter Tröt, bin gespannt auf die Infos.


----------



## JCB 500 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Moin

in Sverige (Schweden) God fiskelycka 

alles andere weis ich dann auch nich


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

skitt fiske norge


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Hi, aus NL kenne ich den Ausdruck "Goede Vangst", ich denke das ist in etwa vergleichbar...

Grüße JK


----------



## DaTamer83 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Servus, 

Türkei = Rastgele

;-)

MfG Tamer


----------



## lifeofmyown (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



JCB 500 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> in Sverige (Schweden) God fiskelycka
> 
> alles andere weis ich dann auch nich



Stimmt nicht ganz...in Schweden heisst es ebenfalls "skitfiske". Das wurde irgendwann (ich glaube im 18 Jahrhundert; bin aber nicht sicher) von den Norwegern übernommen.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, aus NL kenne ich den Ausdruck "Goede Vangst", ich denke das ist in etwa vergleichbar...
> 
> Grüße JK



vang ze (fang se^^) wäre auch noch möglich, allerdings hat der begriff keinesfalls die tragweite unseres petris.  sondern ist lediglich mit einem viel glück bzw. viel erfolg vergleichbar.
bei nem sehr guten fang kann man auch einfach gratulieren im niederländischen (proficiat, gefeliciteerd)


----------



## Bobster (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Jetzt müsste "Kaffeebarsch" nur noch so nett sein
 und die Aufstellung zusammenführen .....:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Hier mal mein aktueller Stannd, vielen Dank bisher für eure Mithilfe!

dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
türkisch: Rastgele

Korrekturen, Ergänzungen, weitere Sprachen wären super. Finnland, Island, Tschechien, usw. sind ja auch beliebte Angelziele


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
*portugiesisch: boa pesca*
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
türkisch: Rastgele


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

ist komplizierter und  meist auch netter als das zackige "pettrrri Haill"...

wenn sich angler trennen, dann gibts den guten wunsch "bonne pêche, boa pesca" etc., jedenfalls im lateinischen süden.

trifft aber ein angler auf einen kollegen, dann "grüßen" die sich eher mit "was gefangen" oder "beißen 'se", meiner erfahrung nach fragen franzosen "beißen 'se (ça mord?), portugiesen "was gefangen" (apanhaste?), spanier sind wohl auch so drauf.

bei mir in der gegend ists ein schlichtes fragendes "und?"

das petri gibts dann beim weggehen, ehrlich oder auch mal geheuchelt... :m


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Oh das geheuchelte Petri ist eine der schönsten Spitzfindigkeiten in der deutschen Sprache


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

http://youtu.be/A4qnMSeB89E


----------



## Lommel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> dänisch: knaek og braek


 
Ich hab gerade Tränen in den Augen. Dänisch ist ja wohl die Hammersprache schlechthin. Was antwortet man darauf "knaeck og braeck bedaenkt"?


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Tak???


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Jose schrieb:


> bei mir in der gegend ists ein schlichtes fragendes "und?"
> 
> das petri gibts dann beim weggehen, ehrlich oder auch mal geheuchelt... :m



Sieht bei uns auch so aus, meistens fragt man "Wie läuft's?" und beim Verabschieden dann oft auch einfach nur "Viel Glück" oder "Viel Spaß".

Da ist das Dänische "knaek og braek" nicht weit weg.
Hört sich aber viel lustiger an, ich glaube ich würde eher denken, da will einer ein Knäckebrot von mir....

"Petri Heil" kommt meistens von Spaziergängern, gerne etwas ältere Herren, Khaki-Weste und der Aura des erfahrenen, weltenbummelnden Alleswisser. Dann geht es los mit "Früher, als ich noch geangelt habe...." oder in der ruhigeren Variante ein wissendes Nicken in Richtung der begleitenden Damen. ("Ich hab alles schon gesehen, ich komme überall zurecht, ich weiß auch, wie man einen Angler richtig begrüßt.")

P.S: Man sollte übrigens das "Petri Heil" im Ausland möglichst nicht sagen. Gerade unsere direkten Nachbarn haben zu "Petri" keinen Bezug und "Heil" kennen sie aus einem anderen Kontext. In einigen Foren habe ich beim Stöbern da einige Geschichten zu gelesen #d


----------



## dosenelch (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Suaheli: 

Vua Wokofu


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Was ist mit russisch? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## dosenelch (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Was ist mit russisch? Weiß da jemand was?




Und bitte:


невредимый


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
portugiesisch: boa pesca
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
*Suaheli: Vua Wokofu*
türkisch: Rastgele

Suaheli finde ich Klasse! #6 Russisch fehlt auf jeden Fall noch, da müssten wir doch jemand finden, der das weiß.


----------



## dosenelch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Nochmal für dich auf russisch, Kaffeebarsch:

*невредимый*


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

lautschrift dazu wär gut!


----------



## dosenelch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Oder wie man im Reich der Mitte zu sagen pflegt:

做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助


----------



## phatfunky (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Tight Lines oder Good Fishing (oder ebenso Good Luck) ist einen Abschiedsgruß übrigens. Nur mal so  Zur Begrüßung nutzen wir das alltägliche "Awright mate!", oft gefolgt vom "Caught owt?"


----------



## phatfunky (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> P.S: Man sollte übrigens das "Petri Heil" im Ausland möglichst nicht sagen. Gerade unsere direkten Nachbarn haben zu "Petri" keinen Bezug und "Heil" kennen sie aus einem anderen Kontext. In einigen Foren habe ich beim Stöbern da einige Geschichten zu gelesen #d



Das kann ich sehr gerne bestätigen (zumindest aus dem Sicht Englischsprachigen. Genauso habe ich es am Anfang eben auch interpretiert. Und selbst heute fühle ich mich sehr komisch wenn ich das sage. Wenn es passt bevorzuge ich immer noch ein einfaches "Na!"


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

*chinesisch: 做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助*
dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
portugiesisch: boa pesca
*russisch: невредимый (newredimej)**
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
Suaheli: Vua Wokofu
türkisch: Rastgele

* Ich hoffe ich habe das halbwegs richtig in Lautschrift geschrieben. Russisch-Unterricht ist 16 Jahre her #t

Beim Chinesischen bräuchte ich aber Hilfe, was Lautschrift angeht

Hmm, ich komme gerade ein wenig ins Schwimmen... Gruß / Abschiedsgruß ist ja häufig doch sehr unterschiedlich - ebenso wie "offiziell" und "gebräuchlich". Macht eine solche Auflistung dann noch Sinn? Da müsste man dann doch wesentlich detaillierter zu Werke gehen...


----------



## phatfunky (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Hmm, ich komme gerade ein wenig ins Schwimmen... Gruß / Abschiedsgruß ist ja häufig doch sehr unterschiedlich - ebenso wie "offiziell" und "gebräuchlich". Macht eine solche Auflistung dann noch Sinn? Da müsste man dann doch wesentlich detaillierter zu Werke gehen...



Na klar doch, sonst schade um die bisherige tolle Arbeit. Ich wollte kein Spaßbremse sein


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> *...*Hmm, ich komme gerade ein wenig ins Schwimmen... Gruß / Abschiedsgruß ist ja häufig doch sehr unterschiedlich - ebenso wie "offiziell" und "gebräuchlich". Macht eine solche Auflistung dann noch Sinn?...




JA, und dann erst recht. sich richtig ausdrücken verursacht oft herzlichstes "an-die-brust-drücken".

lohnt sich schon.

a b e r,   kannste mal china usw. phonetisch schreiben?


----------



## dosenelch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Und solltet ihr mal einem Scheich beim Angeln begegnen:


*مهمانخانه* دار*


----------



## Ines (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Wieso den Scheichen Angeln beibringen? Die fischen doch Lachs im Jemen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

*arabisch: مهمانخانه* دار*
chinesisch: 做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助
dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
portugiesisch: boa pesca
russisch: невредимый (newredimej)*
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
Suaheli: Vua Wokofu
türkisch: Rastgele

Wer des Chinesischen (Mandarin?) und Arabischen mächtig ist, bitte einmal in Lautschrift posten.


----------



## dosenelch (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

arabisch: ha machal palam

chinesisch (mandarin): hongtau wan


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Prima, vielen Dank dosenelch! #6

arabisch: مهمانخانه* دار (ha machal palam)
chinesisch (mandarin): 做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助 (hongtau wan)
dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
portugiesisch: boa pesca
russisch: невредимый (newredimej)
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
Suaheli: Vua Wokofu
türkisch: Rastgele


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Prima, vielen Dank dosenelch! #6...



wer weiß, was der uns untergejubelt hat :m


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Thailändisch: pผู้หญิงที่มีอวัยวะเพศชายกรุณา!

Edit: Nein, heißt nich Petri Heil, sondern verlangt eine landestypische Spezialität.


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Also in Arabisch müsste es eigentlich  *بتري هايل* heißen. (Buttri heijen)


----------



## dosenelch (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Also in Arabisch müsste es eigentlich  *بتري هايل* heißen. (Buttri heijen)





Diese Variante ist allerdings äußerst selten und kommt fast ausschließlich im Tschad und Südsudan vor.


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

a l s o,


ich trau & glaub da nicht mehr so einfach...

ich denk schon, hier wird einem geholfen...

aber

ich erinnere mich an 1970 in coimbra/portugal, hitchhikin' - und so ein paar nette jungs, die mir 'nen tipp gaben: mit einer bestimmten geste (geballte fäuste, gekreuzte unterarme) wäre der nächste lift aber sowas von sicher. hättn'se auch nicht unrecht gehabt - ich allerdings wäre in irgendeinem pide-keller gelandet, weil das war DAS zeichen gegen die diktatur.

ach, soll auch nur 'ne anekdote sein...


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

NAbend zusammen!

Ich wohne direkt an der Grenze und geh nur in Holland angeln, und die meisten Kollegen mit denen ich rede sagen nur:
"sukzess"

Ich bleib bei unserem kräftigen PETRI HEIL!

in dem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen auch ein kräftiges Petri!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pippa (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

..........


----------



## Maas-runner94 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Stimmt (fast*)! Goede vangst hab ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gehört, sondern ausschließlich *succes* *(Erfolg). Sagt man im Vorbeigehen oder nach 'nem Plausch zur Verabschiedung.
> 
> So handhabe ich es auch.




Ich dachte anfangs das wäre einfach englisch, da man sich ja numma mit vielen Kollegen englisch unterhalten muss, aber dann ist mir das bewusst aufgefallen dass die Kollegen diesen Gruß auch untereinander benutzen!

Goede fangst hab ich hier zum Beispiel noch nie gehört... 
Aber wieder was gelernt!
Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dosenelch (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Zulu (Südafrika):

Ugaluk Mwanbo bufaka


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

arabisch: مهمانخانه* دار (ha machal palam)
chinesisch (mandarin): 做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助 (hongtau wan)
dänisch: knaek og braek
deutsch: Petri Heil
englisch: tight lines, good fishing
französisch: bonne pêche
italienisch: buona pesca
niederländisch: Goede Vangst, *succes,* auch: vang ze
norwegisch: skitt fiske
polnisch: Piotrowi cześć!
portugiesisch: boa pesca
russisch: невредимый (newredimej)
schwedisch: God fiskelycka, skit fiske
spanisch: buena pesca
Suaheli: Vua Wokofu
türkisch: Rastgele
*Zulu (Südafrika): Ugaluk Mwanbo bufaka*


----------



## Arango (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> arabisch: مهمانخانه* دار (ha machal palam)
> chinesisch (mandarin): 做好 安宁 拯救 救出 救助 (hongtau wan)
> dänisch: knaek og braek
> deutsch: Petri Heil
> ...



Nicht schlecht :m


----------



## Bobster (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Zulu (Südafrika):
> 
> Ugaluk Mwanbo bufaka



Dosenelch scheint ja richtig 
 international unterwegs zu sein...:q


----------



## Turek (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Auf polnisch auch: połamania kija


----------



## kingpimpz (17. Februar 2018)

*&quot;Petri Heil!&quot; Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich auf russisch, Kaffeebarsch:
> 
> *невредимый*





Wer hat dir denn russisch beigebracht?
Du hast wohl den Google Übersetzer gefunden...
Das heißt wörtlich „unverletzlicher“ und das hab ich noch nie einen beim Angeln sagen hören. 

Man sagt „ни хвоста ни чешуи» was so viel wie „kein Schwanz, keine Schuppen“ bedeutet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Hol-Rut

Das war Plattdeutsch


----------



## Bobster (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Petri Heil!&quot; Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> *Man sagt „ни хвоста ни чешуи» was so viel wie „kein Schwanz, keine Schuppen“ bedeutet.
> *



...kann ich mir "gehaucht" durchaus vorstellen


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Der Rhein Länder sagt.   Los jonn!


----------



## Bobster (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Der Rhein Länder sagt. Los jonn!



Ich dachte immer der gemeine Rheinländer sagt:
 De Zoch kütt :m


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Wobei das Wort Heil aus dem Altgermanischen kommt und nuchts anderes als Glück bedeutet. Also hatte der eine mehr Waffenheil, der andere Ernteheil und ganz wenige hatte dann auch Geldheil. 
Dumm nur, das bei Angeln, an denen ich Teilnahm schon zweimal die Pozilei  auftauchte, weil Passanten meinten was anderes gehört zu haben.


----------



## STRULIK (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Petri Heil!&quot; Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn russisch beigebracht?
> Du hast wohl den Google Übersetzer gefunden...
> Das heißt wörtlich „unverletzlicher“ und das hab ich noch nie einen beim Angeln sagen hören.
> 
> ...




vollkommen richtig#6


----------



## iGude (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

Offenbach Art: Hau ab, ich angel hier, Du alter Babbsack


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

In Slowenien sagen wir »Dober prijem!«


  was man ins Deutsche als »Guten Biss!« übersetzen würde.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Petri Heil!" Unser Gruß in anderen Sprachen?*

im mansfelder land sagt man "mache eier!".


----------

